# Kevo_55 S2 question.....



## knelli (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Kevo,

After happily hearing that I passed the S1 exam, I UNhappily realize that I must start thinking about the S2 exam.

Where did you take the S2 exam? Minnesota offers it, correct?

Thanks,

Knelli


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 25, 2008)

Knelli,

Yes, Minnesota offers the SEII exam. For some reason I thought that Wisconsin offered it too. These days, very few states don't offer the SEII exam.

I actually took it in April of 2007, so it was a 2003 IBC based exam.

Unless you're looking at other seals (or personal goals) there is very little reason for us Midwesterners to take this exam. But if you would like to take it you'll be in good hands here at EB.

I hope this gives you a starting point.

-Kevo


----------



## knelli (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Kevo,

We do work in Illinois, so thats the only reason I "need" to take the S2. Our senior engineer could retire any year now and I'm the only other SE here..... so, it will be job security for me to have the license! I would certainly be happy to be done testing! We have also been dabling on the west coast - Washington as of now.... so it is a good goal to pass the S2, maybe some day they will want us to take the S3 too. Are you getting ready for the S3 in California? Is that the same test as the Washington S3? Does your company to work on the west coast?

I did read the other post about references and have the 3 book set from ICC for seismic design. Were these books allowed in the exam room in Minnesota?

Thanks again,

knelli


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 25, 2008)

knelli,

Anything bound (3-ring binder, stitched, etc) is allowed in MN. The PE exam is also only offered in Minneapolis too.

Your situation sounds like mine. My company does work all over the country so holding licenses is a must. For me, I plan on taking the two CA civil "mini" exams in October and then taking the WA SEIII the following year. I have heard horror stories from people trying to deal with the CA board so I'm looking at going the WA route.

I would buy those ICC books. They are the best thing on the market for seismic &amp; seismic detailing.

-Kevo


----------



## Casey (Jun 25, 2008)

knelli,

I have applied through ELSES to do the SEII exam for Arizona. I sent in the application last week, so I hope by this week I will know whether or not it has been approved.

The nice thing about applying through ELSES for Arizona is that they only require you to fill out one piece of paper with only your academic credentials and send them your transcripts. No having to track down references and fill out work experience. That comes later...

So you may also want to consider that route and they allow for proctoring of exams.

I just hope I don't run into any problems with the application


----------



## knelli (Jun 25, 2008)

Is Minnesota an ELSES state? Therefore would the process be the same? I would be applying for April '09

Good luck!!


----------



## Casey (Jun 25, 2008)

It appears that Minnesota is an ELSES state.

However, the only states that allow you to apply directly to ELSES are Arizona Michigan and Utah...

http://www.els-examreg.org/registration.php


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 25, 2008)

With Minnesota you are to first apply with the MN board and when they say you're good to go you are to sign up online with ELSES.

Being a PE in Wisconsin would be pretty much a slam dunk for getting in for a MN exam.


----------



## knelli (Jun 25, 2008)

Good, I hate all that paperwork, recommendations, etc.... I sent them an email asking about the application process for the S2 since I am already a PE in Minnesota (and Wisconsin), am registered with a NCEES record and have passed the PE and S1.... hopefully I don't have to jump through the hoops again!!

Is the exam only offered in Minneapolis? How are the testing facilities?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 25, 2008)

The NCEES record will make the app very easy for you. arty-smiley-048:

The exam is only offered in the Twin Cities and is usually in the Minneapolis Convention Center. The facilities themselves are quite nice.

The last exam I took it was held at a nightclub because of the 35W bridge collapse. I think they let you in without a cover if you took the exam. 

I believe that they are back to only using the convention center though.


----------

